# Major Mitchell's Cockatoo?



## PhilK (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone on here keeps these beauties? I am doing prac at a bird vet for the week and they have a beautiful Major there. I would love a new bird and am considering these but have heard they don't make the best pets. Has anyone had any experience with them?

Thanks


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2010)

A friend had one, it was a filthy, noisy, angry bird.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 29, 2010)

They are one of the less suitable for pets of all the white cockatoos (along with Gang-gangs) but some individuals are awesome.


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably depends how much you like your neighbours...... :lol: They are a tad noisy!

They are magnificent birds, expensive to buy, and need a bloody big aviary! :lol:

update:
Hmm...not as expensive as I thought. $200-$300 is the last price I heard one go for. 
But still screechy!


----------



## branca (Jun 30, 2010)

if you want them to be a good pet you need to find a breeder that has breeds them, but make sure their blood line is not related because if they are they go spastic later on in the years.
if their blood lines arnt the same you have a better chance off taming the babies.
as ive heard from one of my mates thats an parrot-cockatoo breeder and is very experienced.
branca
good luck.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 30, 2010)

In NSW you would need a licence to own one (similar to reptile licence, but for birds).
Don't know what the situation is in QLD, but you may want to research that too just in case.


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 30, 2010)

when you got your licence there would have been an option to have birds on it as well. didnt cost any extra


----------



## Sarah (Jun 30, 2010)

they dont make the best pets though i do know a couple of people who got them but they got them when they are were very young and put a lot of work into them so it is possible depends how much time and patience you have , most people keep them in aviaries if you want a affectionate Too try a longbill corella, keep in mind any Too is quite destructive.


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey there,

From what i know they are amazing birds. but a lot of work! 
they are very intelligent and can live for around a 80 - 100 years (like most of your large parrots) so a lot of time for one too. 
another thing is you have to keep it interested, they can get bored really quickly. 
but if you train it well they can learn a lot of tricks, some really cool ones too (i think they have the learning ability of a 3 year old...) 
good luck with your choice, 
Tanya


----------



## PhilK (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys, appreciate it!

Just wondering if any of you are speaking from experience from owning a Major or just what you've heard?


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 30, 2010)

for me i work at a zoo with quiet a few, and although i don't work all the time with them i have had the pleasure of working with them often. Intelligent and great fun if trained properly but unforunatly most of ours were handed in when people didn't realise how long they live. some arn't so well trained and can do a lot of damage to property if not carefully monitered!!!
But in saying that they are one of my fav birds, great fun and rewarding if trained properly!!!

Tanya


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 30, 2010)

I take it you're at the Brisbane Bird vet? :lol: 

I know when considering them, you need to understand that you're probably going to have to pass him onto someone after you die. They're very social creatures, and you do need to spend a fair bit of quality time with them. Dietary wise, they need a large selection of things for them to nibble and chew on, which can get expensive over time. In the long run though, they're wonderful animals - if I could afford one, I'd so get it :d


----------



## boodie (Jun 30, 2010)

I work at a wild animal sanctuary but sadly we have a lot of obviously pet birds which have been either lost, or worse released, then rescued because they cannot survive in the wild.

Some are great, some are destructive terrors. If you were to get one, get one that has been hand reared. Why? The bird will be tame and there is less chance of you taking massive damage from it's beak, and chances are it will be calmer and friendlier. Be prepared to put in a lot of work with it.

My experience with cockatoos in general is they are very destructive, needy birds. They need company because they are used to flocks and they need someone to talk to and interact with. If you cannot be there to provide that for them their entire (very long) lives. It may be a better idea not to get one. They can't just be ignored or put aside for long periods of time or they will turn into a very hard to handle animal. Also if you can't get an aviary big enough for the bird to fly in you have to look at ways of making sure it can get a healthy amount of exercise. Don't clip the wings unless you know what your doing. Get a vet to do it if you want it done.

On the flip side they are very intelligent and will readily learn tricks and to talk. I've heard males are the better talkers but am unsure if this is just superstition. They'll need lots of toys, and a mirror is good if you can't provide them with a lot of company. Don't put a mirror in there if you want the bird to become more attached to you though. They can be great companions if treated right. And the major mitchell's are stunning birds.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice boodie, though a lot of it is just myth 

Yep I am at the Brisbane Bird Vet and loving it.. such a great place.

Thanks for the info guys.. it's a toss up between a Major or an eclectus for sure.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 30, 2010)

ive got two eclectuses both males and they are a great pet not overly demanding and fairly easy to look after.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 30, 2010)

What part of boodie's advice would you say is myth?


----------



## cougars (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive got Majors and had a few pairs of Eclectus, Eclectus make better pets, You just need to give them lots of fruit


----------



## PhilK (Jun 30, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> What part of boodie's advice would you say is myth?


Only a few points



boodie said:


> If you were to get one, get one that has been hand reared. Why? The bird will be tame and there is less chance of you taking massive damage from it's beak, and chances are it will be calmer and friendlier. Be prepared to put in a lot of work with it.


Hand reared birds are often overly humanised i.e. they do not know they are birds. This makes them MORE dependent on human interaction etc and more prone to behavioural issues/stress when their humans aren't around. This a bit of a trade off as a completely parent reared bird is not as calm/friendly.



boodie said:


> They'll need lots of toys, and a mirror is good if you can't provide them with a lot of company. Don't put a mirror in there if you want the bird to become more attached to you though.


I don't believe that mirrors can really cause parrots to be less attached, though I can't prove this I have just heard it isn't true.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 30, 2010)

I was going to agree with cougar - E's make better pets. They're generally less demanding, but still need heaps of attention, things to do, and things to destroy. 

I've had cockies and have always come back to the conclusion that they're like owning a 2.5yo child that never gets any older, is way naughtier, and can scream a hell of a lot louder. They can be great companions, or a serious challenge.

The best set-ups I have seen for cockies (one sulphur, one major, one corella, separate instances) was people whose birds roamed free on their open-plan balcony all day. They'd walk around the balcony rails, plenty of toys and fruit sticks and seeds hung about, they could see into the house and interact with whoever went by, and best yet, didn't have their wings clipped. They could (and would) fly to the trees surrounding the house when they wanted, and back again, when they pleased. They were encouraged back at dusk with treats, and caged for the night for their safety. The corella and the surphur had lived like that for the best part of 20 years each. It was nice to see them living as pets, but not with the usual confines.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 1, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, appreciate it!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are speaking from experience from owning a Major or just what you've heard?



I don't own Mitchell's but have two galahs who are a big enough handful as it is. All the research I have done suggests that they are not that good as pets in general.


----------



## mun1984 (Jul 1, 2010)

I would go with Electus, I had a pair of them and they were great. Easy to look after and stunning to look at


----------



## boodie (Jul 1, 2010)

PhilK said:


> I don't believe that mirrors can really cause parrots to be less attached, though I can't prove this I have just heard it isn't true.


 We had a pet buggie that had a mirror in his enclosure. Spent his entire days guarding it and talking to it, never got him to socialise much with us. We have a cockatiel now and left out the mirror and he is a wonderful bird if not a bit agro about us going near his cage, in my opinion he reached teenage male age and never grew out of it. Could just be the birds, or maybe the species. But you may as well leave it out to be safe.

As for the hand raised thing - I will agree with the fact the bird doesn't know it's a bird and that is - in theory - fine as long as the bird is going to remain in captivity. That's probably the downside to it, if you know what you're doing maybe you could hand rear it yourself, given you're at the bird vet, could be an interesting and rewarding experience. But depends what you are looking for. 

My opinion on parrots as destructive machines of terror is a bit biased though. I mostly work with the wild ones which are in pain and stressed and very eager to start ripping into your flesh with their nice long point beaks.


----------



## FAY (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, My name is Andrew - this is not Fay, I'm a work colleague, she mentioned this thread as she knows I have a pet MM, and allowed me to make these comments knowing what I have experienced.
I purchased a male MM from a breeder as soon as he was on solid food. With attention he tamed quite quickly and became a very affectionate, intelligent & humorous pet, and pretty of course. He is out of the (large) cage with us every night after work, but alone during weekdays - with as many toys as you could imagine to keep him occupied, and great variety of food.

BUT, after 18 years I have to get rid of him. My partner & I just can't stand it anymore - the noise. We recently moved to a new house where he no longer has his own room with windows over the yard that we can close the door on at night. He's in the living room and driving us nuts. Problem is he is only quiet and relaxed if he can see both of us & we are settled seating. If one of us moves around he starts to fret, shaking with his wings out (he can do this for an hour). If we both start moving around he starts screeching, if we disappear into another room he launches into a full blown cacophony that must be the most painful noise known on Earth - it is that bad. And it doesn't stop. We have tried everything over the years, change in diet, mirror (he ignored it after 1 hour), ignoring him, giving more attention, yelling back at him, none has made an iota of difference.

So if you want ours you can have him!

I do know personalities of Cockatoos vary wildly, our birds half sister is not that bad. But I just wouldn't take the risk. BTW, I also know of 2 cases where a male has ripped off another MM's beak - Fay can confirm that.

It will be very hard to let him go, but if we don't we could end up throttling him!  So if there is a breeder out there that wants a fit & healthy male for a good environment please contact Fay - soon!

On that note, can anyone suggest a large parrot/cockatoo that is intelligent, playful, would normally make a good pet - and relatively quiet!
Cheers, Andrew


----------



## FAY (Jul 2, 2010)

So if any one wants a 'free' pet! Andrew is in Sydney.


----------



## pdsn99 (Jul 2, 2010)

FAY said:


> On that note, can anyone suggest a large parrot/cockatoo that is intelligent, playful, would normally make a good pet - and relatively quiet!


 
Birds aren't quiet... they are designed to make noise - loud noise


----------



## Tegstep (Jul 2, 2010)

All I can say is - you are at a bird vet. Talk to the bird vets!!! (Hopefully you already have). MM are a massive handful, I know some of the most experienced bird people around still have issues with these guys. Doesnt mean they're not lovely birds, but as a fellow survivor of a vet degree, I have no idea how you could spend the time on one of these guys that is required.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I have spoken to the vets... the problem is I am getting a lot of mixed stories. Have heard from some people they are aggressive terrors and from others that know birds who are perfect little angels, but I guess that is what you get with animals - individual variation.

I know my limitations and as much as it really sucks I don't think a Major Mitchell seems the best idea for me, especially at this time - perhaps in 20 years with more bird experience!

Thanks for all the opinions and help guys.. oh and Andrew there are no cockatoos that meet your specifications like that haha get a budgie!


----------



## ScalyMung (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi philk
I once was a lucky and proud owner of one of these beautiful birds, unfortuntly I had to get her put down as she had PBFD and she lost the lower part of her beak not after injecting her every day for a week [ by me ] Icould write a noval on how fantastic, quite, loveable ect... She lived inside and would be out of her cage all day until I said she could go to bed at night she would never go back into her cage until I said If the wife got up before me and opened her door she would come looking for me in either 2 places in bed or down the other end of the house in the toilet. that was the only time she would leave her cage and wonder around without asking me if its ok [ she understood yes & no ] the only time she was naughty was if she didnt get a salada biscuit in the morning the rest of the food in her bowl would end up on the floor. all in all she was the best bird by far. Not noisy at all Cheers Deano
R.I.P SERGANT MAJOR MITCHELL


----------



## FAY (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Phil, Andrew posing as Fay again. I know all cockatoos are noisy - thats why I used the words 'relatively' and 'or parrot'. I've done more research online & spoken to a few experts, and come to the conclusion we'll have to get a smaller bird, I'm leaning towards a Cockatiel. I've had a couple before & they are relatively quiet - compared to a MM anyway! Was hoping for something different but I think I'll settle for something I know.

Any breeders out there that are interested in a 20 year old male, very fit (too fit!) for a good home, let Fay know. Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 7, 2010)

FAY said:


> BUT, after 18 years I have to get rid of him. My partner & I just can't stand it anymore - the noise. We recently moved to a new house where he no longer has his own room with windows over the yard that we can close the door on at night. He's in the living room and driving us nuts. Problem is he is only quiet and relaxed if he can see both of us & we are settled seating. If one of us moves around he starts to fret, shaking with his wings out (he can do this for an hour). If we both start moving around he starts screeching, if we disappear into another room he launches into a full blown cacophony that must be the most painful noise known on Earth - it is that bad. And it doesn't stop. We have tried everything over the years, change in diet, mirror (he ignored it after 1 hour), ignoring him, giving more attention, yelling back at him, none has made an iota of difference.



Sounds exactly like my rescue galah!! So maybe steer clear of galahs 



FAY said:


> Hi Phil, Andrew posing as Fay again. I know all cockatoos are noisy - thats why I used the words 'relatively' and 'or parrot'. I've done more research online & spoken to a few experts, and come to the conclusion we'll have to get a smaller bird, I'm leaning towards a Cockatiel. I've had a couple before & they are relatively quiet - compared to a MM anyway! Was hoping for something different but I think I'll settle for something I know.


 
Andrew, a ring-neck or an alexandrine or a conure may fit your bill (ha ha, bill), as well. Ring-necks and alexandrines can be noisy at times, but I've found they are often more settled than the cockatoos, and just as interactive. A little bit bigger than a cockatiel, but they need HEAPS of things to chew on and destroy! Alexandrines are among the top mimics, which can be a lot of fun. Conures are smaller, but very intelligent and interactive, and, often, have very sooky, loveable personalities. Like all parrots, they need lots of love, attention, and toys, but aren't screechy in a cockatoo way. 

Hope that helps, both Andrew and Phil


----------



## damian83 (Jul 7, 2010)

my grand father had a mojor mitchel from a baby never bit anyone and wasnt that noisy, he sat on his shoulder pretty much everyday till he got sick and i think because they mate for life when gramps died the mojor did within a week i guess from lonliness


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Sounds exactly like my rescue galah!! So maybe steer clear of galahs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 9, 2010)

My cousins have a green-cheeked conure, and they love it to death. When one of them gets up early to go to work, he lets the conure out, who waddles into the bedroom, climbs into bed with his wife, and goes back to sleep with her for another hour. I have heard that they tend to be a little better tempered than sun conures, as well. Good luck!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 9, 2010)

AndrewR said:


> Thanks Kristy, good advice. (Got my own login now so Fay doesn't have to worry!) I've been doing more research and I'm leaning toward a Green Cheeked Conure at the moment. Supposed to be very intelligent, playful, and inquisitive, while being relatively quiet. Apparently some can be a bit nippy, you need to ensure you get one that's been properly hand reared. Look Like I'll have to wait until years end though, they don't start breeding for a few months.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


 Yeah mate go for a green cheek... you will NOT regret it. I have one called Archie and he is an absolute delight. A bit nippy, yes but only sometimes. Most of the time he is a perfectly behaved little man and the sweetest thing! We love him to pieces.


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Kristy & Phil,

That just about seals it for me, you've pretty much confirmed what I've been reading about the green cheeks. Now I just have to wait until years end, as previously mentioned they aren't breeding now. But I want to offload my Major Mitchell sooner rather than later. If you happen to know of a reputable breeder in Sydney that may want a male MM, let me know.
Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## VR1ton (Jul 12, 2010)

I've breed Majors for about 8 years & have sold a few for pets, it all depends on how they are treated and how much effort is put into training them. My own pet major is generally quiet, more so than the Galah & either of the Corellas. She is a bit tempremental when it come to anybody else handling her as the kids used to get a bit over zealous when she was younger so will not allow anybody else to touch her (even for the kids to feed her). That being said, two of the young I sold locally, are excellent pets, not making much noise, morning and evening ritual excepted, are loving family members, one of wich rides around on the dogs back. Both of the owners would not part with them for love nor money. I also breed Ekkies, and they can be just as bad as Majors are reputed to be, hens in particular. But as a general rule, Majors do not make as good a pet as Sulfas, Galahs, or Corellas (Long Bills in particular), but all of these can also make a terrible pet if not trained properly, but none come even remotely close to the Majors beauty(a little bias here as I'v got 4 pair).


----------

